# Dashcams



## Abe57 (Jun 26, 2015)

Need good advice for choosing a good dashcam.
TIA


----------



## EZ E (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm pretty stoked on this falcon 360 I bought off amazon for like $119 2cams hi def, clunky interface but it works


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

EZ E said:


> I'm pretty stoked on this falcon 360 I bought off amazon for like $119 2cams hi def, clunky interface but it works


How is the mirror? Many of the reveiws say the mirror isnt great, how does it compare to regular mirror?


----------



## EZ E (Aug 14, 2016)

It vibrates a lot but reflects very good except when someone is on your ass, I forgot to mention the night mode isn't that great and has to be manually turned on , so I just leave mine on night mode. Overall for the price it's worth it.


----------



## Abe57 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

Is this the best one for around $100? I'm more looking for something inside the car? Something basic, I've just started Uber driving, more concerned about what happens in my car.


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FUTYT7K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DMVDriver77 (May 28, 2016)

I second the F360...I do alternate between day and night. The infrared really pops, and I love the dual mode video...I get all of my PAX. 

Plus, because I primarily deal with DC and VA, I don't have to announce that I have the camera. In MD, you do have to have a sign (which I do, but I need to get a vinyl envelope and some ribbon or something) that states that audio and video are being reported.

Best of all, out of about 20 rides, only one PAX ever made mention of it, but when I told him it was for my safety and his, and that I let the camera continuously loop, he didn't have a problem. No one does.

The mirror is a bit cheap, but it does do the job. I like it. The only thing I wish it had was geo-location like other ones have. Maybe that will be in the next update. Also, the interface is a bit crappy AND at times, the camera has reset itself.


----------



## Rich-NNJ (Aug 24, 2016)

Picked this up from amazon. $119 for front and back ( Not installed yet ).
Cant even see it , when I'm driving. Ill try to upload a vid soon too.


----------



## DMVDriver77 (May 28, 2016)

Not showing up. What is the link?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

DMVDriver77 said:


> Not showing up. What is the link?


from Rich-NNJ photo,it should be REXING F1 module;
But now,many users recommend Mini0906 2ch dashcam for uber driver.


----------

